# I cant hear anything when obs is open



## Aceqog (Aug 5, 2020)

whenever i have obs open i cant hear desktop or game audio and i dont know how to fix it


----------



## morebit (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Aceqog,

Your audio is primarily channeled into your stream or recording. It would be pretty annoying if you would hear yourself all the time whilst on air.

Check your "Audio Mixer": You should see at least one source active with a signal. You may need to use an "Audio Output Capture" source to allow system sounds, game play sounds etc. to be captured by OBS.

Last but not least, enable an "Audio Monitor" for the audio channel you want to hear. Right click the channel within the Audio Mixer, "Advanced Audio Properties" --> "Audio Monitoring" --> for example "Monitor and Output".

In any case, please provide more information if you ask for advice, it's guesswork above.

morebit.


----------



## Aceqog (Aug 5, 2020)

just to clarify and be a bit more specific, only I cant hear the sounds, obs records the sounds fine, and if it matters i am using a bluetooth headset.


----------



## Harold (Aug 5, 2020)

The bluetooth headset is EXACTLY why things are breaking.



> If your audio is muting when you launch OBS, and you're using a Bluetooth headset, it's caused by the underlying design of Bluetooth.
> 
> Bluetooth headsets typically have 2 modes, stereo audio (A2DP), and headset (HFP - Hands Free Profile). These two profiles have separate audio devices on the computer side.
> 
> ...


----------



## stephanbitterwolf (Jun 8, 2021)

I had the same problem. *The solution is to turn off audio monitoring.*
OBS Settings > Audio > Advanced: Monitoring Device. Change the monitoring device to something other than your headphones. After that, it should be gone.


----------



## NicoCat (Jun 9, 2021)

Harold said:


> The bluetooth headset is EXACTLY why things are breaking.


OH MY GOD THANK YOU MAN I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM AND THIS FIXED IT :D


----------



## JHx3 (Jun 13, 2021)

stephanbitterwolf said:


> I had the same problem. *The solution is to turn off audio monitoring.*
> OBS Settings > Audio > Advanced: Monitoring Device. Change the monitoring device to something other than your headphones. After that, it should be gone.



To support stephanbitterwolf, here are the pretty pictures to show you where (as this was the same fix for me after hunting for a few hours and trying numerous devices, configurations, etc.):


----------



## Audrey (Aug 17, 2021)

I also have a bluetooth headset, and I also can't hear anything. About a week ago, I could, but then I had to update my computer and suddenly now I can't hear desktop audio with OBS open. Help!


----------



## Nafiz14 (Aug 24, 2021)

Go to OBS settings > Audio > Global Audio Devices
Now change Mic/Auxiliary Audio from default to other options.
This fixed my problem.
I couldnt hear anythig my bluetooth device but OBS was still recording the audio. Now its working perfectly and I can hear audio with bluetooth headphone.


----------



## theKVD (Aug 24, 2021)

Nafiz14 said:


> Go to OBS settings > Audio > Global Audio Devices
> Now change Mic/Auxiliary Audio from default to other options.
> This fixed my problem.
> I couldnt hear anythig my bluetooth device but OBS was still recording the audio. Now its working perfectly and I can hear audio with bluetooth headphone.
> ...


I was coming in to say exactly this.  I'm using OBS as a workaround for Camlink not working with browser based video conferencing stuff like Google Meet.  I've got a Blue mic and I use my Pixel Buds to monitor the call so I don't have to wear my AKGs.  So yeah, disabling the mic is perfect for this use case.


----------



## Peepeeboyny (Aug 26, 2021)

hey guys i tried all this but nothing works. It seems like all sound from everything else just stops working. im using OBS with a diamond video capture card and it shows that audio was going through when recording the video but when im done, the sound from all other programs just dont work...like my sound mixer shows browser as an option for tweeking but no audio is going through browser (tested with youtube)...and even when clicking speakers to test speaker it doesnt play anything says "failed to play test tone"...can someone help me with that?

edit: also to add on...when i open up VLC is doesnt even show up in the sound mixer at all


----------



## CubeNite (Dec 5, 2021)

Harold said:


> The bluetooth headset is EXACTLY why things are breaking.


If you switch to HFP audio, does OBS also record the low-quality sound?


----------



## mr_shankly (Jan 18, 2022)

Having the same problem - audio plays on stream but not within OBS, even when I used macbook speakers/ headphones etc - pls help!


----------



## WBE (Jan 18, 2022)

And you did try all of the above? Audio Monitoring set to Monitor and Output, changed Monitoring Device, changed Global Audio Devices, stopped using bluetooth headset? Then please create a new thread and provide a log file. Here's how.


----------



## mr_shankly (Jan 18, 2022)

WBE said:


> And you did try all of the above? Audio Monitoring set to Monitor and Output, changed Monitoring Device, changed Global Audio Devices, stopped using bluetooth headset? Then please create a new thread and provide a log file. Here's how.


AHH THE AUDIO MONITORING.

Thank you so much.


----------



## imre.durucz (Mar 7, 2022)

RESOLUTION: Disable your in-built Bluetooth on your desktop.

It is likely you are using a headset like Jabra Evolve which has TWO ways to connect to devices and BOTH are connected:
1. a USB Dongle
2. via Bluetooth

If you can't hear nothing whils OBS is running it is because your headset switches to Bluetooth from the Dongle when you start OBS.
Just disable Bluetooth on your PC or simply unpair/disconnect and so use it only via the USB Dongle.


----------



## AlienAlphaYt (Jun 23, 2022)

Aceqog said:


> whenever i have obs open i cant hear desktop or game audio and i dont know how to fix it


i solved this today . this is mainly driver problem . just go to windows support and discuss about it . they will provide you a driver link then all will work good . I try to find this solution everywhere but today i got this by my own . Don't use 3rd party driver updater . Just contact to microsoft support they will solve this


----------



## Rickastley cool (Oct 8, 2022)

Just change stereo to mono if ur on bluetooth headphones


----------



## Rickastley cool (Oct 8, 2022)

On channels change it to mono if ur on bluetooth headphones


----------

